# Project Cefiro 4wd



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

Thought I would post some pics an stuff up of my project. It's a 1992 SE4 A31, factory turbo 2L, 4wd, auto trans. The car cost $1500 to buy, and then $250 to get fixed and leagal (reg/wof/cambelt/waterpump). That was fine for a while but now its time to sort the other problems it has, them being its 2L turbo engine (too small) and the auto trans. Pruchase list so far is..............

Rb25det Neo 4wd engine (2001 Stagea RS4)
Turbonetics turbo
Turbonetics external wastegate
Turbonetics BOV
R33/R34 Twin plate Nizmo pull type clutch
R33 GTR gearbox
HKS GTR/GTS4 suspension
R32 GTR/GTS4 rear sway bar
R32 GTR factory alloys
R32 GTS4 diffs
R32 GTS4 5 stud hubs/rotors/brakes
Custom made water to air intercooler 

Inside and outside the car, 


























The skids, just going for a tidy factory look. The GTR rims are an inch taller and an inch and a half wider than the factory 15's. 










My go fast bits. My workmate I got the turbo, wastegate and BOV from paid $3000 for the lot brand new. He wrote his rb20det R32 off after 5000km so I got the lot for $1500. With this setup running 10psi and a large FMIC, his R32 was as fast on boost as our other workmates R32 GTR which was running 12psi. The GTR did boost up a lot sooner though. I have decided to go with a custom water to air IC set up as its less laggy seeing its so small, and I dont want to draw attention to the car with a huge FMIC. The Cefiro will have 2 full size radiators, one for the engine and one for the water to air IC system.










The engine was from an RS4 Stagea so I have to swap the front diff for an R32 GTS4 one seing the diff ratio is higher on the RS4










Here's the new exhaust, its a Jasma approved (jap road legal) Greddy/Trust system, 3" and pretty quiet though I have only had it running on with the rb20det engine. Exhaust test here, from outside and inside the car. VERY quiet inside the car! 













More or less how the turbo setup and custom downpipe will sit (turbo outlet wont point down though). Will be using a factory exhaust manifold with an external wastegate flange wielded on. This motor was a non Neo 25det I was going to use, until I found the Neo rb25det.


----------

